# 745I Valentine One Hard Wire Question



## Vader745 (Apr 15, 2004)

I am a new 745I owner and have a valentine one that I would like to hardwire in the car.

Is there any instructions on the best way to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Vader745 said:


> I am a new 745I owner and have a valentine one that I would like to hardwire in the car.
> 
> Is there any instructions on the best way to do this?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

I also have a V1 and I have a 01 e38 (with the solar tinted windshield). The only place that you can mount your V1 without loosing it's effectivness is on the dash, where the small cutout is (you can see that the cutout is clear unlike the rest of the windshield). If you try to mount the V1 next to your rear view mirror you will notice that the arrows become useless and the range cuts in half. Unfortunatly that means that you will need to run the wires across and down and connect them behind the glove box (this is a major PIA).

Hope this helps,
Arkady


----------



## CPurewal (Apr 15, 2004)

orion7701 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also have a V1 and I have a 01 e38 (with the solar tinted windshield). The only place that you can mount your V1 without loosing it's effectivness is on the dash, where the small cutout is (you can see that the cutout is clear unlike the rest of the windshield). If you try to mount the V1 next to your rear view mirror you will notice that the arrows become useless and the range cuts in half. Unfortunatly that means that you will need to run the wires across and down and connect them behind the glove box (this is a major PIA).
> 
> ...


are there any wires in the upper light console we can use to hardwire?

chan


----------

